
V8 JavaScript Engine: V8 Release 5.5 - olalonde
http://v8project.blogspot.com/2016/10/v8-release-55.html
======
nostrademons
Of note: async/await has shipped! This potentially huge for the Node ecosystem
once it makes its way down to Node. No more callback hell, no more Babel, and
this was the main blocker for frameworks like Koa 2 that make heavy use of
promises.

